# i'm engaged... someone talk me into paleo?



## ohiogoatgirl (Aug 27, 2010)

*sigh* i really need some :help: on this... 

firstly, i dont want to cut out all grains and milk. i like our homemade bread and i have milk goats. some bread and milk/homemade cheese is going to still be in my diet. {note: diet meaning the food which i eat, not diet like drink only juice for a week and lose lbs or something}

i'm still reading up on the paleo lifestyle diet but i would REALLY love peoples help on this! 
i tend to not make changes very quickly, or i make them too fast and cant handle them. so with this i am determined to take it as slow as i need to, switching over to paleo (or at least mostly paleo with some cheats lol).

one reason being my health. second reason being i just got engaged and dont want to look like the lard {my sisters term :hohum:} i do now. not to be vulgar or anything but there should only be so much jiggling going on :yuck:

future hubby currently working at mcdonalds and with the current situation he tend to eat there. you get free food while you are working, with very few restrictions on that. and looking back at pics of him before he started working there... lets just say there is definitely a difference.


now here's where i grind my teeth as i type, though i think it will help me later on to look back at....

i am 20 years old, female, about 5' 6", and 220# 

in april 2011 (pretty sure it was 2011) i weighed 245#. so i have lost some weight but its been over a VERY LONG TIME and i'm just not happy about my body anymore in the least.

ok... now i'm off to skim the paleo threads here and online about it... hope someone will be able to walk me through this a bit. i will have ALOT of qustions and would love to get some answers from people who know about this.

thanks


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Ohiogoatgirl, I hope you read the Paleo thread and found some inspiration.

Unfortunately, no one can talk you in to losing weight. It is something you have to committ to on your own. It is a hard row to hoe, but most of us here mave been there too. Keep reading here for recipes and ideas (and a bit of motivation) and let us know how you are doing.

Congrats on the engagement---you can do this!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Congratulations on your Engagement! To get more feedback, post on the current Paleo threads. There are also Paleo Facebooks. We have a local county one and it is great!

From your description, you should research the Primal diet. As far as grains go, there are Gluten Free choices. DH makes bread and pancakes Gluten Free. I am more strictly Paleo than he is, with one exception. I do have a small amount of dairy. 

For me, jumping in with both feet always works. So, when I decided to change my diet? I got rid of everything I shouldn't eat, then only grew or purchased what I should eat. Simple. These days, there are items in our household I don't eat, but DH does. That doesn't affect me or my choices.


----------

